# Splinter Cell: Conviction geleaked / Ubisoft weiterhin "unfähig"



## Rotax (10. April 2010)

*Splinter Cell: Conviction geleaked / Ubisoft weiterhin "unfähig"*

.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Vorgestern ist die finale XBOX360 Version von Splinter Cell: Conviction geleaked. 

Der offizielle XBOX360 Release ist am 15. April, der für die PC-Version der 29. April.

Wie nun bekannt wurde kommt das Spiel nicht wirklich fertig auf den Markt, aus Zeitgründen wurden sogar einige "Major"-Features ganz weggelassen, wie 
z.B. das Splinter Cell typische Verstecken von Leichen, um die Aufmerksamkeit der Wachen nicht auf sich zu lenken.

Die Demo zu Splinter Cell: Conviction erschien XBOX360 exklusiv.

Ubisoft baut ihr negativ-Image somit weiter aus und will PC-Spieler so langfristig bekanntlich ganz ausgrenzen. Außerdem dürfte auch wieder der berüchtigte neue DRM Kopierschutz in der PC-Version mit an Bord sein.

Quelle: gulli.com - news - Raubkopie von Splinter Cell: Conviction veröffentlicht


----------



## GTA 3 (10. April 2010)

*AW: Splinter Cell: Conviction geleaked / Ubisoft weiterhin "unfähig"*

Mommentmal, lese ich grad richtig ? Das dieser majorfunktion weggelassen wurd um damit die PC-Version schmackhafter zu machen ? Sprich es wird in der PC-Fassung enthalten sein ???  Das nenn ich unverschämt!!!!


----------



## Rotax (10. April 2010)

*AW: Splinter Cell: Conviction geleaked / Ubisoft weiterhin "unfähig"*

Nein, sie fehlen aus Zeitgründen in allen Fassungen und werden vielleicht per Patch / DLC nachgereicht werden.

Ich finds einfach traurig dass heute kaum noch fertige Spiele auf den Markt kommen. Immer dieses ewige rumgepatche und zum Schluss funktionierts doch nicht richtig, so wie bei GTA4 wo seit dem letzten Patch der Texturfilter nicht mehr richtig funktioniert (natürlich kein Kommentar von Rockstar o.ä.).


----------



## boerigard (10. April 2010)

*AW: Splinter Cell: Conviction geleaked / Ubisoft weiterhin "unfähig"*



Rotax schrieb:


> PS: Könnte mir mal jemand erklären wie ich funktionierend Bilder einbinde? Es wird dauernd nur der Link statt dem Bild angezeigt...


Bilder, die eingebunden werden sollen, müssen auf dem PCGH-Server liegen. 



			
				GTA 3 schrieb:
			
		

> Mommentmal, lese ich grad richtig ? Das dieser majorfunktion weggelassen wurd um damit die PC-Version schmackhafter zu machen ?


Wo steht das? Diese "Major-Functions" fehlen in allen Versionen. Werden aber "vielleicht" durch Patches oder DLC nachgereicht.


----------



## Pixelplanet (10. April 2010)

*AW: Splinter Cell: Conviction geleaked / Ubisoft weiterhin "unfähig"*

also quasi ähnlich wie mit GTA 4 ein spiel das beim Release nicht spielbar ist


----------



## Arctosa (10. April 2010)

*AW: Splinter Cell: Conviction geleaked / Ubisoft weiterhin "unfähig"*

Wird genauso wie SH5, AC2, C&C4 und den Siedlern links liegen gelassen !


----------



## axel25 (10. April 2010)

*AW: Splinter Cell: Conviction geleaked / Ubisoft weiterhin "unfähig"*

Ich glaube nicht, dass ich mir jemals wieder ein Spiel von Ubisoft akufen werde, Ann0 1404 und evtl. Venedig-Addon werden langfristig das letzte sein.

Die treiben es echt zu weit.


----------



## kenji_91 (10. April 2010)

*AW: Splinter Cell: Conviction geleaked / Ubisoft weiterhin "unfähig"*

es gibt nicht viele firmen, die früher echt klasse hatten und heute den kleinen mann nur noch aussaugen wollen.


----------



## Meza100 (10. April 2010)

*AW: Splinter Cell: Conviction geleaked / Ubisoft weiterhin "unfähig"*

Ein Agentenspiel ohne dieses Feature ... Dazu kommt für die PC Version noch dergleiche DRM Kopierschutz in Einsatz. Entweder sind die scho alle verblödet oder die treiben es extra so weit um zu sehen wie hoch ihr Umsatz werden könnte trotz weniger Arbeitsstunden oO
Aber der Hammer wärs ja noch, wenn sie es per DLC "verkaufen" würden. So nach dem Motto "Warum den Kunden ned 2x abzocken ?!".
Nie wieder Ubisoft ... Leider, hab mich scho auf den neuen Teil von PoP gefreut, aber der bekommt auch bestimmt denselben Kopierschutz...


----------



## h_tobi (10. April 2010)

*AW: Splinter Cell: Conviction geleaked / Ubisoft weiterhin "unfähig"*

Ich dachte immer nur auf dem PC gibt es die bösen Kopierer. 
Schadenfreude ist die beste Freude, für mich ist der Verein eh gestorben.
Solange die an ihrem DRM festhalten, werde ich mit meinem Geld das Gleiche machen.


----------



## Timelezz (10. April 2010)

*AW: Splinter Cell: Conviction geleaked / Ubisoft weiterhin "unfähig"*

Aus Zeitgründen? 

Hängen die halt noch einen Monat dran, bringen dafür aber ein fertiges Game auf den Markt...meine fresse

Ubisoft = Karnevalsverein


----------



## job314403 (10. April 2010)

*AW: Splinter Cell: Conviction geleaked / Ubisoft weiterhin "unfähig"*

Fail !


----------



## WarPilot (10. April 2010)

*AW: Splinter Cell: Conviction geleaked / Ubisoft weiterhin "unfähig"*



h_tobi schrieb:


> Ich dachte immer nur auf dem PC gibt es die bösen Kopierer.
> Schadenfreude ist die beste Freude, für mich ist der Verein eh gestorben.
> Solange die an ihrem DRM festhalten, werde ich mit meinem Geld das Gleiche machen.



Für mich sind die schon gestorben als sie die DLC's nur für die Konsole herausgebracht hatten.


----------



## OpamitKruecke (10. April 2010)

*AW: Splinter Cell: Conviction geleaked / Ubisoft weiterhin "unfähig"*

Irgendjemand kauft die Spiele aber anscheinend doch 
Sonst würden sich ja ned so viele nach dem kauf beschweren


----------



## KILLTHIS (10. April 2010)

*AW: Splinter Cell: Conviction geleaked / Ubisoft weiterhin "unfähig"*

Tja Ubisoft, damit habt ihr euch mal wieder ins eigene Bein geschossen. Tut das nicht irgendwann weh?


----------



## Jack ONeill (10. April 2010)

*AW: Splinter Cell: Conviction geleaked / Ubisoft weiterhin "unfähig"*

Das wird ja immer besser, bald gibt es nur noch Spiele die man am ersten Tag noch nicht Spielen kann dank DRM. Und später wollen die einen noch Geld aus der Tasche ziehen mit DLC.

und tschü ubi


----------



## Progs-ID (10. April 2010)

*AW: Splinter Cell: Conviction geleaked / Ubisoft weiterhin "unfähig"*

Tja. Alle schmeißen ihr gutes Image über den Haufen. Der beste Kopierschutz wird irgendwann geknackt, das sollten diese Firmen doch eigentlich inzwischen wissen. Da können sie diesen Kopierschutz noch so sehr weiterentwicklen. Aber das ist ja nicht nur bei Ubisoft so. Nein, wenn einer angefangen hat, machen die meisten anderen direkt mit. Das ist  das traurige dabei. 

Und Spiele, die durch weggelassene Features, eigentlich unfertig sind, auf den Markt zu bringen, geht mal gar nicht.


----------



## Zombiez (11. April 2010)

*AW: Splinter Cell: Conviction geleaked / Ubisoft weiterhin "unfähig"*



Pixelplanet schrieb:


> also quasi ähnlich wie mit GTA 4 ein spiel das beim Release nicht spielbar ist



Es ist ein unterschied ob ein Spiel allgemein Features vorenthält oder ob es auf deinem PC nicht läuft. GTA4 lief bei mir bei Release 1A.


----------



## Partybu3 (11. April 2010)

*AW: Splinter Cell: Conviction geleaked / Ubisoft weiterhin "unfähig"*

tja das die spiele auch auf der xbox260 fleisig kopiert werden is doch nix neues. sowas gabs schon zu meinen snes zeiten und war alles andere als schwer solange man nen pc hatte.

das spiel geht halt immer weiter und naja schade das ich den guten alten sam nicht mehr spielen werde.

das traurige ist viele sehr viele werden es trotzdem kaufen wie bei mw2 und ac2 alle haben gejammert und jeder hats gekauft obwohl sie wusten was da auf sie zukommt. wie die lemminge.


----------



## Partybu3 (11. April 2010)

*AW: Splinter Cell: Conviction geleaked / Ubisoft weiterhin "unfähig"*



Zombiez schrieb:


> Es ist ein unterschied ob ein Spiel allgemein Features vorenthält oder ob es auf deinem PC nicht läuft. GTA4 lief bei mir bei Release 1A.



wo war den bitte gta4 ab rls spielbar ? am pc sicher nicht. mit dem was damals standart war dual core und gt 8800 wenn der pc schnell war lief gta4 am pc unterirdisch selbst die ps3 version hatte und hat noch mit einbrüchen der frames unter 25 zu kämpfen.

lol


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (11. April 2010)

*AW: Splinter Cell: Conviction geleaked / Ubisoft weiterhin "unfähig"*

also dass die xbox360 spiele häufiger kopiert werden als die PC spiele ist wohl klar.nur es tauchen weniger isos im netz auf.Ist ja kein wunder kaum einer schaft ja eine xbox360 kopie zu erstellen.Und dass die filehoster als release genommen werden ist auch klar,diejenigen die eine funktionierende iso erstellen wollen auch was dafür sehen.
Und diejenigen die wissen wie man eine xbox360 kopie erstelt.Die Lieben die videotheke.

Im klartext jeder kann ein PC spiel kopieren und deswegen gib es soviele isos im, netz.das heisst noch lange nicht das am PC mehr raubkopiert und auch benutz wird.die meisten haben angst das sie erwischt werden.obwohl ich mich frage wie das gehen soll
Und was ubi angeht nun hätte sony die idee mit dem vista (7) feature DRM nicht gehabt.dann hätten wir heut keine online DRM.
DRM lässt den besitzer entscheiden wie die bestimmungen aussehen.und DRM konnte von anfang an diese dauer online pflicht festgelgt werden.nur wollte man 2008 noch die sanfte einführung machen also aktivieren salonfähig machen.
was meint ihr was los gewesen wäre hätten die von anfang an als DRM eingführt wurde die online pflicht für solo spiel.das hätte zu klagen geführrt.
zumal damals die server dafür nicht vorbereitet waren.,heute sind diese es noch immer nicht ganz.
Im grunde geht es UBI nur darum den PC unaktrativ zu machen,die entwickelung der PC spiele ist teuer und braucht pflege.was bei konsolen nicht der fall ist,zumal dann man noch die patches als dlc verkaufen kann.


----------



## Rotax (11. April 2010)

*AW: Splinter Cell: Conviction geleaked / Ubisoft weiterhin "unfähig"*

Also diese Ansicht, dass auf der XBOX mehr kopiert wird als auf dem PC, teile ich nicht. Niemals...


----------



## Pravasi (11. April 2010)

*AW: Splinter Cell: Conviction geleaked / Ubisoft weiterhin "unfähig"*

Also aus irgendeinen Grund kaufe ich mir ganz gerne Spiele.Leisten kann ich es mir,was ich wirklich haben möchte wird gekauft. Aber dafür müssen die Games dann auch gut sein,technisch einwandfrei. Wenn ich ,was immer öfter vorkommt,den Eindruck habe respektlos behandelt zu werden,gibts aber kein Geld von mir. Das Spiel wird aus der Videothek geholt(Flatrate) und auf der Xbox gespielt (hoffe bis dahin ist meine Maussteuerung da) und Ubisoft bekommt dafür mal wieder keinen Cent. Hab es also noch nicht mal nötig es mir aus dem Netz zu ziehen-obwohl ich so ne ganz speziele Konsole habe. Muss halt immer daran denken das Game wieder von der Platte zu löschen bevor ich es zurückgebe...
Naja,so ein Forum ist halt leider nicht repräsentativ für die Mehrheit-die kauft nämlich trotzdem alles!


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (11. April 2010)

*AW: Splinter Cell: Conviction geleaked / Ubisoft weiterhin "unfähig"*

maus und tastatur für xbox360 das ist ja wie cheaten.da haste aber nee menge vorteile gegenüber pad akrobaten.bezug aufs online spielen.


----------



## Pravasi (11. April 2010)

*AW: Splinter Cell: Conviction geleaked / Ubisoft weiterhin "unfähig"*

Darf mit meiner Box nicht online gehen,nach Windows-live -Regeln. Aber davon abgesehen ist es jedem freigestellt sich die Hardware seiner Wahl zu besorgen ( schnellerer Monitor, gutes Headset, präziesere Maus, Lenkrad statt Gamepad....) und sich seine Zeit zum trainieren selber einzuteilen     (Job kündigen und Harz 4 kassieren, Freundin verlassen, Kinder weggeben....) um das bestmögliche Ergebniss rauszuholen. Wer da keinen entsprechenden Einsatz zeigt kommt da natürlich irgendwann nicht mehr mit! Hat aber nix mit cheaten zu tun.


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (11. April 2010)

*AW: Splinter Cell: Conviction geleaked / Ubisoft weiterhin "unfähig"*

ja ist was extrem,extra wegen zocken arbeitslos zu werden??
nun man hatt dann ja mehr zeit aber kein geld.


----------



## killuah (11. April 2010)

*AW: Splinter Cell: Conviction geleaked / Ubisoft weiterhin "unfähig"*



Rotax schrieb:


> Also diese Ansicht, dass auf der XBOX mehr kopiert wird als auf dem PC, teile ich nicht. Niemals...



Glaub mir, das ist so 
 Ich hab mehrere im Freundeskreis mit gemoddeten XBox Konsolen, die kaufen zwar auch ab und an Spiele, aber nicht jeder hat dauernd  60€ für nen mittelmäßiges, verbuggtes und kurzweiliges Spiel in der Tasche. Deshalb kaufen die eigentlich nur Spiele, die es Wert sind. 

So spart man sich Geld und Nerven, und ich verübel es keinem von denen. Es ist sogar günstiger, sich 2 Boxen zu kaufen, falls man mal Online spielen will. Das will was heißen...


----------



## Pravasi (12. April 2010)

*AW: Splinter Cell: Conviction geleaked / Ubisoft weiterhin "unfähig"*

Kenne auch 3 Leute mit Konsole-alles gecrackte! Nur sind die dann halt auch so drauf,dass jetzt alles gezockt wird und nix mehr bezahlt. Wehe, wenn mal erst einmal Blut geleckt hat...Höchstens 2-3 "wichtige"Multyplayergames pro Jahr werden noch gekauft. Und der Trend geht ganz klar zur 2.-Konsole. Eine saubere zum Onlinespielen halt.Das Geld dafür hat man nach 2-3 Spielen ja schnell wieder raus. Und die Videotheken liefern den Stoff,ganz legal. Und sowas taucht in keiner Statistik auf,weil solche Kopien nicht mal das Internet benötigen.
Eine Zwangs-Internetverbindung wie beim PC wird es aber wohl trotzdem in absehbarer Zeit nicht geben. Vieleicht in ein paar Jahren,wer weiss das schon?
Was ich mir aber gut vorstellen kann,ist dass der Verleih in den Videotheken untersagt wird von den Herstellern. So ein Spiel geht ja durch etliche Hände und viele davon werden auch gleich kopiert,ohne das der Hersteller was davon hat. Von den einen verkauften Orginalgame mal abgesehen. 
Und da hört bei mir auch die Logik auf:Warum darf das bei den konsolen sein und beim PC nicht?


----------



## Spinal (12. April 2010)

*AW: Splinter Cell: Conviction geleaked / Ubisoft weiterhin "unfähig"*



boerigard schrieb:


> Wo steht das? Diese "Major-Functions" fehlen in allen Versionen. Werden aber "vielleicht" durch Patches oder DLC nachgereicht.



Also das letzte Ubisoft Spiel war Far Cry 2 und entgegen anderer Meinungen fand ich es klasse und technisch ausgereift.
Davor war mein letztes ubisoft Spiel Rainbow Six Vegas und ich habe mir geschworen "Nie wieder Ubisoft". Mit Far Cry 2 habe ich dann doch ne Chance gegeben und wurde nicht enttäuscht.
Wenn ich aber hier lese, "Evtl. per DLC nachgereicht" usw. dann brauch ich mich gar nicht näher mit dem Spiel zu beschäftigen, das ist nix für mich.
Der dedicated server für R6 Vegas sollte auch nachgeliefert werden, was kam? Eine Batch Datei mit verschiedenen Startparametern. Genau so eine Batchdatei hat sich die Community damals schon selber gebastelt und kam sich natürlich vergackeiert vor. Es wirkte fast so, als hätte der Entwickler die Idee kopiert.
Hoffentlich findet da mal ein Umdenken statt. Auch wenn man gute Namen im Moment auslutscht bis zum geht-nicht-mehr werden die spiele noch(!) gekauft. Aber ich denke, irgendwann kommt der Bumerang zurück und die Leute interessieren sich nicht mehr für Durchschnittsspiele nur weil der Name gut ist.

bye
Spinal


----------

